# French Foreign Legion meets US Army Gulf War 1991



## peregrino_nica (Sep 30, 2008)

A Scottish buddy of mine who did 15 years in La Legion gave me this pic recently and I scanned it today. It's 1991 and I think FFL unit is 4eme Escadron of 1ere Regiment Etrangere de Cavalerie. Not sure of specifics of American unit, but I may find out and update this post. 

View attachment 6240


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 1, 2008)

Great picture! I will have to post it in the French class where I am currently assisting a disabled student! Hehehehehehe!!!


----------

